# Pat Barry typing in his underwear(Pic)



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Love this guy XD


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao love it!


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

What's bothering me is...I read the title and still opted to click it. Excuse me...I have some questions to ask myself.:confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

is pat barry ever not in his underwear, or something equally revealing?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> What's bothering me is...I read the title and still opted to click it. Excuse me...I have some questions to ask myself.:confused02:


I was thinking the same thing. I knew what the title said. I knew I would be seeing another grown main sitting in a computer chair in his underwear.... yet I still clicked on it. :confused02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

if it were any other man i would be seriously questioning my sexuality

but lets be honest here, you cant not ******* love pat barry, we all, at all times, want to see him in his underwearraise01:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

**** lol


----------



## FresnoFightFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Rusko said:


> **** lol


*** in denial. lol jk. but yeah doesn't anyone notice hes in a public place?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

124 people have seen Pat Barry sitting in front of a computer in his underwear.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is pat gay?? He is constantly doing things in his underwear. And whats with the underwear he rolls up. So many questions so little answers.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Is pat gay?? He is constantly doing things in his underwear. And whats with the underwear he rolls up. So many questions so little answers.


 he's not gay, he's just SUPER FABULOUS!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HexRei said:


> is pat barry ever not in his underwear, or something equally revealing?


I was just thinking "Even if this didn't say "in his underwear" I would still have expected him to be in his underwear.



> Is pat gay?? He is constantly doing things in his underwear. And whats with the underwear he rolls up. So many questions so little answers.


If I had a body like Pat's (or hell, any MMA fighter this side of Roy Nelson/Morecraft/Russow) I'd be walking around constantly in my underwear too, man. If you're jacked to shit and built like a brick shit house why not show it off? LOL


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Moral of the picture... Ryan Bader sucks it in


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This is from 2 weeks ago...








LMAO


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Pat Barry going all out for the "Creative PR Bonus" here, awesome


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love to see Pat Barry vs Tank Abbott solely for the prefight trash talk that would surely be brought. Tank thinks you are a girl for simply changing your hair color, Barry's antics would, ah... but the fight doesn't make sense we say? Why not, they couldn't fit a 10 second long comeback fight on a card?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

limba said:


> This is from 2 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know the real question is...is that his only underwear? and its his fav so he always uses it, or does he have a dozen tighty whities?

and that face!...always that face!...i wonder if its his sex face

anyway bottom line is, i would love to be that crocodileraise01:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Pat Barry is the man. When the hell is his next scheduled fight?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Jume 26 against Kongo. Can't wait.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Jume 26 against Kongo. Can't wait.


Friking sweet!!!  Thats ages away!


----------



## AOD (Mar 30, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Is pat gay?? He is constantly doing things in his underwear. And whats with the underwear he rolls up. So many questions so little answers.


i'm pretty sure Pat would have to take the underwear off to really be gay. but hey, who knows ITS PAT!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Is pat gay?? He is constantly doing things in his underwear. And whats with the underwear he rolls up. So many questions so little answers.


who says straight men dont act like this?? :laugh:


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ming Fu said:


> Love this guy XD


****..... why is this a damn topic

I don't know how I read all this ..this thread has become completely gay

Kinda wish I never entered


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

liveson777 said:


> ****..... why is this a damn topic


Seriously?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Seriously?


No un-seriously


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

liveson777 said:


> No un-seriously


In teachers college students are taught that the kids who are vocally against homosexuality are most likely to be gay themselves.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ape City said:


> In teachers college students are taught that the kids who are vocally against homosexuality are most likely to be gay themselves.


They must have been gay...damn gay agenda is everywhere these days


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

liveson777 said:


> They must have been gay...damn gay agenda is everywhere these days



You're telling me.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ape City said:


> In teachers college students are taught that the kids who are vocally against homosexuality are most likely to be gay themselves.


Hate to tell u this but teachers are all bias...especially in collage



Ape City said:


> You're telling me.


Ahahah ouch did he really have to do this in front of his wife...I kinda want a hotdog now....hope I'm not gay....shit maybe Obama made me gay ughh democrats 



J/K


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Maybe he didn't have to do it. Maybe he was just really hungry. Just like Pat Barry. Clearly all of the occasions he has removed his clothes have been justified. Who among us hasn't become so hot from the stress and exertion of typing that we strip down to out knickers?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Maybe he didn't have to do it. Maybe he was just really hungry. Just like Pat Barry. Clearly all of the occasions he has removed his clothes have been justified. Who among us hasn't become so hot from the stress and exertion of typing that we strip down to out knickers?


He's on those damn porn sites making extra money on the webcam...but ur right Whose brilliant idea was it to take freakn pics I'd beat my boys asses..... No ****


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

liveson777 said:


> He's on those damn porn sites making extra money on the webcam...but ur right Whose brilliant idea was it to take freakn pics I'd beat my boys asses..... No ****


hes not any more naked than a lot of fighters are in the cage...


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

HexRei said:


> hes not any more naked than a lot of fighters are in the cage...


Point taken ....ummm where's my damn comeback ....:confused02: can't say mms is gay ....gotta find a comeback looks like u win well done sir.....but he's deff looking suspect


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

liveson777 said:


> He's on those damn porn sites making extra money on the webcam...but ur right Whose brilliant idea was it to take freakn pics I'd beat my boys asses..... No ****


yeah he is. Most MMA fighters have about 100%(Double) more clothing on then Pat has in his pics.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> yeah he is. Most MMA fighters have about 100%(Double) more clothing on then Pat has in his pics.


True and besides they should make every fighter wear proper long MMA shorts and ban the skin tight vale tudo shorts they sometimes wear there is just no need for them.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Disagree. All fighters should be forced to wear speedos.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> True and besides they should make every fighter wear proper long MMA shorts and ban the skin tight vale tudo shorts they sometimes wear there is just no need for them.


koscheck would agree. grabbing his own shorts is his hail mary "don't kimura me bro!" defense.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

limba said:


> This is from 2 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Crocodiles are Pat Barry´s nuthuggers!!! You just gotta love this guy.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He needs to learn some dignity from old man Hughes.


----------

